

Google Buzz data to be copied to Google Drive for shutdown - tekacs

Dear Buzz user,<p>In October 2011 we announced that [Google Buzz was shutting down]. On or after 17 July 2013, Google will take the last step in the shut-down and will save a copy of your Buzz posts to your [Google Drive], a service for storing files online. Google will store two (2) types of files to your Google Drive and the newly-created files will not count against your storage limits.<p>1. The first type of file will be private, only accessible to you, containing a snapshot of the Google Buzz public and private posts that you authored.<p>2. The second type of file will contain a copy of only your Google Buzz public posts. By default it will be viewable by anyone with the link and may appear in search results and on your [Google Profile] (if you've linked to your Buzz posts). Note, any existing links to your Google Buzz content will redirect users to this file.<p>3. Any comments that you made on other users' posts will only be saved to those users' files and not to yours. Once the change described in this email is final, only that user will be able to change the sharing settings of those files. This means that if you have commented on another author's private post, that author could choose to make that post and its comments public. If you would like to avoid that possibility, [delete] all your Buzz content now.<p>4. The new Google Drive files will only contain comments from users who previously enabled Google Buzz, and the files will not contain comments that were deleted prior to moving the data to your Google Drive.<p>Once the files have been created, they will be treated the same as any other Drive file. They are yours to do with as you please. This includes downloading them, updating who can access them or deleting them.<p>Before these files are created, you can [view the Google Buzz posts that you have authored here]. If you do not want any of your Buzz posts or comments to be saved to Google Drive files, you can immediately [delete] your Google Buzz account and data.
======
tekacs
This struck me as a surprisingly mature way of shutting down such a service -
certainly more palatable than expecting all users to export...

Pasting the original e-mail here seemed the best way to avoid the subtle
'interpretations' of content in blogospam. :/

